# Accucraft Challenger???



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

I was just asked if I would consider purchasing a Challenger locomotive with Vanderbilt tender in Great Northern or Spokane Portland & Seattle? Anyone else here learn of this same offer?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The new live steam challlenger will by built by Aster, put your deposit down in the the next few days. My money is in for the greyhound paint scheme


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sadly, these days, whenever the name 'Challenger' is mentioned the rail-fan thinks for the most part of the surviving UP example, and that, AFAIK, is the subject of Aster 'kite-flying' exercise. The many other 4-6-6-4 class locos, like the GN's two [ex-SP&S] Z-6 examples are generally consigned to the scrap-heap of railroad memories. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
SP&S E-1 700 fan-club - UK Branch


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, any clue as to who would potentially offer this "Challenger" in that scheme?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 12 Mar 2010 05:49 AM 
Interesting, any clue as to who would potentially offer this "Challenger" in that scheme? 
As I understand the post, it is not the proposed Aster UP 3895 that the OP is talking about, but another, perhaps less well-known class of 4-6-6-4. Just who might have offered the versions he mentions is unknown, as he makes no mention of the supplier.

As I said, for most folks, whenever the locomotive name 'Challenger' is mentioned, it is the 3800-class loco that is being referred to, and nothing else. AFAIK, no UP 3800-class 'Challenger' ran with a Vanderbilt tender, only the centipede tender that we see it with today. 

For sure, the blurb on the Aster site only refers to the 3800 class loco. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Charles, 
Well the subject title is ACCUCRAFT Challenger. 
and they did have it on the list in their newsletter last year, so perhaps it will be available at the same time as the Aster one!!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Let me clarify- who was in relationship to 1:29 or 1:32 in that there are several individuals (Jerry, Fred, Bing, etc) that make production recommendations for Accucraft.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 12 Mar 2010 10:06 AM 
David
Let me clarify- who was in relationship to 1:29 or 1:32 in that there are several individuals (Jerry, Fred, Bing, etc) that make production recommendations for Accucraft. 


Thanks Charles,
Now I get your point.
Of course they could go with 1:30.5 (10mm/ft) and it would satisfy both groups...... or neither!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Accucraft has a laundry list of 1:32 locomotives that they are planning to build .............someday. Number one was/is the Canadian Hudson, of which there is no lack of inventory remaining; an important point to ponder. The second Gauge One offering was to have been a Great Northern articulated loco of the 2-8-8-2 freight engine persursion titled R-2. Right about the birthing of the Royal Hudson, Aster entered the market with the GN S-2 4-8-4 green liveried beauty, and so Accucraft, who had never built a prototype of the R-2, crossed it off the list. They then moved on to the number three choice which is the Pennsy T-1. As of this writing no one, states side, has seen a prototype of the T-1.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

This is it, Accucraft will do the 4-6-6-4 articulated locomotive with Vanderbilt tender that the SP&S purchased 2 of, sold to Great Northern and subsequently resold back to the SP&S if they can get the get the commitment of 15 individuals, with the projected cost per locomotive of $8k.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that would look great next to an S-2, with a boat load of freight cars, good thing Sunset Valley has GN cabooses.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By GNSteamer on 12 Mar 2010 09:32 PM 
This is it, Accucraft will do the 4-6-6-4 articulated locomotive with Vanderbilt tender that the SP&S purchased 2 of, sold to Great Northern and subsequently resold back to the SP&S if they can get the get the commitment of 15 individuals, with the projected cost per locomotive of $8k. 

Me, I'd sooner see them use their undoubted resources on making a model of a loco from the SP&S that *STILL RUNS*. A truly representative Northern.

Namely the E-1, number 700.

OR - at a pinch, the other still running loco - the ex-Santa Fe 3751, another popular choice among many who were not asked, polled, discussed with, cajoled or made vague promises of the possibility of a maybe. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GNSteamer on 12 Mar 2010 09:32 PM 
This is it, Accucraft will do the 4-6-6-4 articulated locomotive with Vanderbilt tender that the SP&S purchased 2 of, sold to Great Northern and subsequently resold back to the SP&S if they can get the get the commitment of 15 individuals, with the projected cost per locomotive of $8k. 
So, if they want to do this why is it not listed on the website along with a good public campaign. Following up on Kevin's point, lots of announcement, many locos come and go on the list then there are these "floating kites". Now the live steam community has two "unofficial" projects from Accucraft. Interesting that the minimum number would be 15. Finally, one assumes this offering would be 1:32, as initially that was the designated scale for SG (yet, it could be the first BIG engine for 1:29 given the K4).
At least with Aster announcements for a potential next offering is officially on their website and confirmed by the powers to be.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

if they can get the get the commitment of 15 individuals, with the projected cost per locomotive of $8k. 
If you can get 15-20 individuals to commit to the development/tooling cost up front, then WuHu (and others) will build you almost anything.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys and Gals,

Accucraft is NOT going to poduce a Challenger in any form in the near future. They sure as heck would never produce only 15 of any model, especially one of this magnitide and cost. I just got this information directly from Accucraft. I have no idea where the recent rumour started. I know they listed in a newsletter over a year ago that they were thinking about it, but again, no Accucraft Challenger is currently in the works.

Royce


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By turbohvn on 15 Mar 2010 12:35 PM 
Guys and Gals,

Accucraft is NOT going to poduce a Challenger in any form in the near future. They sure as heck would never produce only 15 of any model, especially one of this magnitide and cost. I just got this information directly from Accucraft. I have no idea where the recent rumour started. I know they listed in a newsletter over a year ago that they were thinking about it, but again, no Accucraft Challenger is currently in the works.

Royce

So, Royce,
WHAT, if anything in 1/32 scale IS in the works.
Does anyone have an idea as to who is making any plans and decisions, if anyone??????
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I was under the impression that it was confirmed that Accucraft was going to make a PRR T1.

- Anthony


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 20 Mar 2010 02:42 PM 
I was under the impression that it was confirmed that Accucraft was going to make a PRR T1.

- Anthony 

Anthony,
I think that you have to clarify which branch of the company is doing what.
I am assuming that it is Jerry Hyde and Accucraft Live Steam Limited that is investigating the PRR T-1.
As we know, from the announcement of the Royal Hudson, it was years before it was under production. 
Accucraft Trains have now finished with the SP F4/5 production, and the re-release of the Cab Forward, so are they NOT planning any more 1/32 models at present?
Are they just going to concentrate on 1/20.3 and leave 1/32 to Aster? 
AMS of course don't build live steam, and AML are 1/29.
So, I was just wondering if there is any insider information.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft Live Steam Limited 
David, 

My impression is that ALS was set up to trade in Canada/Canadian models. [Just for you ?] 

If you hit the Accucraft Trains link on the main home page, you get the options of "Fn3", "1/32" or UK Models" (amongst other topics.) They just aznnounced production is starting of the new SAR loco on the UK Models page. But it is interesting that the 1/32nd pages have no overhanging/promised models that we're still waiting for after all these years (unlike Fn3, where the T-1, EBT Mike and others have been 'promised' for years.)


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

David,

The last I heard, and I heard it from a reliable source at Accucraft, was that the next 1:32 limited model will be the T1.

Now which version and what specs, I do not know, other than it will be offered only as Alcohol fired initially. I was also told that a production prototype is currently being constructed for review by those involved with the project here in the US. 
Royce


----------

